# Termite barrier options



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You are putting the wood floor right at the ground? Or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Neal,

I would use concrete footings for all soil to lower wood supports. Wanted to use bottom of garage for ledger board, then run decking outward from that. Once i install both ledger and decking boards, I’ll never see concrete slab, thus any termite tunnels.. Termites down here is like snow up in Canada. Not if you’re getting them, just when?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

DIY Pest Control- Any product that contains Fipronil and apply it per the instructions. It will protect for ten years.

Nothing else will work - except temporarily.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tstex said:


> Hi Neal,
> 
> I would use concrete footings for all soil to lower wood supports. Wanted to use bottom of garage for ledger board, then run decking outward from that. Once i install both ledger and decking boards, I’ll never see concrete slab, thus any termite tunnels.. Termites down here is like snow up in Canada. Not if you’re getting them, just when?


Distance between dirt and wood framing?


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Domo

Big fan of fipronil / i have it in 16oz containers and mix w soil around edges of foundation

Neal, that distance is TBD by height of where i can firmly secure the ledger board in real solid wood. My est is prob about 2” max, plus I’m going to use some galvanized mesh at bottom, go into soul, then 90 out and be parallel w deck top. To keep copperheads from using as a breeding snd hangout place. This will also keep out prey too. I might use some type of thick composite too that will not rust and deteriorate.

Not going to start this project till mid Oct when temps drop to 80’s…however, i do need to fully plan it & source all the materials.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tstex said:


> Domo
> 
> Big fan of fipronil / i have it in 16oz containers and mix w soil around edges of foundation
> 
> ...


You are not concerned about the deck rotting, that close to the ground?


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

No, bc I’m using treated wood at all lower levels and structure, then trex boards / sorry i did not outline that


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tstex said:


> No, bc I’m using treated wood at all lower levels and structure, then trex boards / sorry i did not outline that


Use ground contact treatment, up here anything treated for ground contact has been incised for deeper and a different treatment.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, here you go ! Thanks Neal 

*Pressure*-*treated wood is* softwood *lumber*, typically southern yellow pine, that's been chemically *treated* to resist rot, decay and termites. *Lumber treated* to “*Ground Contact*” has a high chemical retention level and can be placed directly on or *in the ground*with better protection against rot or decay.


----------



## Jean4now (Jul 6, 2021)

Have you considered free standing instead of using a ledger board?


----------

